# 6th fresh ICSI cycle and 6th BFN



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

The title says it all i think  

I really don't know what we are going to do next


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

So sorry about your BFN  This whole IF is so unfair

What to do next - first look after yourself and allow yourself to grieve for what you were hpoing for, and then you will have the strength to move on and know what to do. It never ceases to amaze me that with all we all go through, we always find the strength to move on and forward to achieve our dream

Best wishes

Nbr68xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, sending you a big hug  

Take time out to look after yourself after all you've been through. This whole process is so so unfair.

Miki
x


----------



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry w.axl.rose, its so bloody unfair, i know how you are feeling.  I had my 5th bfn last week and i still feel like i'm walking about like a zombie.  its just so disapointing, reading everyones profile it amazes me what we put ourselves through.  But i know we all find strength to recover and mend our broken hearts.  
I am sending you a big hug( havent got a hang of ticker things) ,look after yourself and stay strong.

bondgirl 
x x x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Axl    so sorry to hear about your last cycle   Hope that you're getting lots of support and hugs from those around you and big hugs from me


----------

